# المسيحية و القدر



## bob (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع

كنت اتناقش مع احد اصدقائي الاعزاء عن موضوع القدر و موصلناش لاي نتيجة 
انا بقول لا مفيش قدر في المسيحية و ان ده مفهوم اسلامي و هو يقولي لا في قدر

انا احتارت معاه بصراحة 
يا ريت حد يقنعه او يقنعني ان القدر موجود او مش موجود
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يوجد شي في المسيحية اسمه قدر
الانسان حر يفعل كل شي بسلطانه
ولكن يسمح الله للانسان وللشيطان ان يؤثر سلبي في حيات الاخرين لقي يقنعهم باشياء ابعدهم عن ربنا
والانسان الذي يؤمن بالقدر يقنع نفسع ليس بيده قوة يفعل شي وهو مغصوب علي ذلك لذلك لا يلوم نفسه لانه مكتوب له يفعل ذلك

فكيف اذن يحاسب في الدينونة ان كان هذا قدره


----------



## Critic (28 ديسمبر 2012)

رأيى ان مفيش قدر اطلاقا , الانسان بشكل او بآخر بتصرفاته , او ردود افعاله على الظروف هو اللى بيصنع مستقبله
والظروف اللاإرادية او المؤلمة اللى بتلاقيها مفروضة عليك مش شرط تكون من ربنا , بس بما انه كله يعمل للخير فربنا هيستغلها ويخليها لمصلحتك


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الأب هنري بولاد:   لا للقدر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEg4nSq_uQQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIfeb6G9wUY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF-wpdNPk-8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRQVXhmHB8


وعموماً:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=الاب...sugexp=chrome,mod=13&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

رايي انه مفيش قدر خالص....ربنا بيحاول يطلع احسن حاجة من اختياراتنا....لكنه بيحد نفسه وبيلزم نفسه باختياراتنا...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

وجدت بعض الاراء لبعض الاخوة احب انقلها لتوسيع مفهوم القدر



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> من ردي في موضوع أخر
> ++++++++
> 
> السؤال :
> ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

وايضا


Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> 1-     هل الإنسان مخير أم مسير؟
> 
> الإنسان مخير في كل شئ في حياته ماعدا ما يتعلق بمولدة بما في ذلك الوطن  الذي نشئ فيه و أبويه و جنسه ذكر أم أنثي و لونه و المواهب التي أعطاها  الله له أو التي حرم منا.
> 
> ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

وايضا


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد تيتو
> +++ لقد أجاب الإخوة الأحباء بإستفاضة من كل الجوانب ، ولكن إسمح لى بهذه المداخلة الصغيرة ، وإن كانت متأخرة .
> ++++ وهى عن قول سيادتك :- (( القضاء و القدر *كلنا عارفين من خلال الفلسفة ايام الثانويه انه اسبقية العلم الالهي بمعني ان الخالق عارف احنا هنعمل ايه *اي ان الانسان ليس مجبر ولكن حر مع اختلاف الاديان و دا نفس المعني الاسلامي فما معناه في المسيحية ؟))
> +++ فقول سيادتك هو عن سبق المعرفة الإلهية ، وليس عن القضاء والقدر .
> ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

واخيرا 


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هل المسيحية تؤمن بتغيير القدر ام بالقدريه التي لا تتغير ؟ 2 ملوك 20: 1-6
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VMO3MTe4pKM#![/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Bn0AG0ruDFg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*القدرية تتناقض مع النظرة المسيحية للوجود*
​*الوجود المسيحي مبني لا على القدر بل على الرجاء والإيمان بالعناية الإلهية*
* بقلم روبير شعيب*
* الفاتيكان، الخميس 13 مارس 2008 (Zenit.org). *
*إن التعابير الشائعة بشأن "القضاء القدر"هي مفاهيم  تتناقض مع النظرة المسيحية للوجود لأنها تنفي حرية الإنسان، تطفي الرجاء  وتجعل الكون محكومًا من القدر الأعمى بدل أن يكون خليقة حرة ومحبوبة ترعاها  العناية الإلهية.*
* هذا هو كنه فلسفة بويسيوس بشأن ما يعرف بالقضاء والقدر، بحسب ما عرض البابا بندكتس السادس عشر البارحة في تعليم الأربعاء.*
* ففي كتابه الفلسفي "تعزية الفلسفة"، الذي كتبه في  السجن، يصرح بويسيوس بأنه تعلم ألا يقع في "أشراك الجبرية التي تطفئ شعلة  الرجاء". *
* وشرح البابا أن بويسوس، عبر الرجاء الذي عاشه في السجن "يعلمنا أن ما يحكم ليس القدر، بل العناية الإلهية، وأن لهذه الأخيرة وجه". *
* وعليه مهما صعبت أمور العيش، ومهما ضاق فهناك دومًا  فسحة للرجاء لأن الله "الخير الأعظم" هو حاضر دومًا حتى في أحلك السجون،  وعليه، حتى في أكثر السجون بؤساً "نستطيع التحاور مع العناية الإلهية، لأن  العناية الإلهية هي الله". *
* وهذه كانت خبرة بويسيس المعاشة خلال فترة سجنه حيث يذكر  البابا أنه "بقيت له في السجن إمكانية الصلاة، الحوار مع ذاك الذي  يخلصنا"، وقد صرح في كتاب "تعزية الفلسفة قائلاً: " قبول حالة مؤلمة كقضاء  وقدر هو أمر خطير للغاية لأنه يقضي بشكل جذري على إمكانية الصلاة والرجاء  بالله اللذين هما ركيزة علاقة الإنسان بالله".*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*لو المأساة فى كلمة قدر و بتقولو عليها مصطلح اسلامى .. طيب سموها زى ماتسموها مش مأساتى مع اللفظة أد ما المشكلة مع ما وراء اللفظة .. 

هل حد يقدر يعترض ان فيه حاجات بتحصل خارجة عن ارادته ؟؟ 
هل ممكن انسان يختار ان يجيله لا قدر الله السرطان او لا  ؟؟ و غيره من الامراض انا قولت اشهرهم بس عشان الناس اللى مش طبيين يفهمونى 
هل ممكن تختار ان مراتك تكون بتخلف ولالا مع العلم انها سليمة فحصًا .. تقدر تتأكد انك مليون فى المية هتجيب اطفال و انتو الاتنين اصحاء ؟؟ 
هل تقدر تمنع بركان انه ينفجر ؟؟ هل تقدر تمنع اعصار انه يحصل ؟؟ هل تقدر توقف فيضان ؟؟ 
هل تقدر تمنع ان العجلة بتاعت العربية متدوسش على حتة ازاز صغيرة و تخرمها ؟؟ :act31:
هل تقدر تمنع انك و انت ماشى فى امان الله واحد معاه كوباية عصير كبيرة يتكعبل غصب عنه و تقع على قميصك فى يوم فرحك مثلا و تبوظ البدلة ؟:smile01

كل دى حاجات خارج ارادتنا مبنقدرش نتحكم فيها .. سواء عوامل وراثية او كوارث طبيعية او افعال غير مقصودة و اوقات مقصودة من الاخرين .. عايز تسميها حظك الاسود عايز تسميها قدر مالهوش معنى عايز تسميها اسم نبى حارسها و صاينها سمى زى ماتسمى بقا .. 

لحد نهاية الفعل اللى فوق دة اللى فى وجهة نظرى قدر لكن ..
رد فعل حضرتك عليه دة شئ شخصى و قرار شخصى بحت .. 

يعنى طلعت مراتك مش بتخلف و الفحص بتاعها سليم بس مفيش حمل بيحصل ! دة قدرك ... قرارك بقا تكمل معاها ولا تنفصل ولا تشوفلك اى صرفة بقا .. 

حصل اعصار زى بتاع ساندى .. دة قدر لكن اللى قدرو يعملوه رد فعلهم اخدو الاحتياطات و عملو حسابهم و قللو نسبة الخساير .. دة قرارهم انهم يقللو الخساير كدة لكن ممنعوش القدر .. 

متقدرش تمنع كوباية العصير تقع عليك .. لكن تقدر متسبش و تلعن اليوم اللى شوفت فيه اللى وقع عليك العصير و تتقبل الموقف ببساطة و تغير القميص و تعدى يومك :t23:

متقدرش تمنع العجلة انها تتخرم .. بس تقدر انك متكشرش و تتعصب و بالتالى كل تصرفاتك العصبية بعدها هتبقى غلط و يومك يبقى مالهوش ملامح :budo:

دة الفرق بين القدر و القرار ... قرارك الناتج عن القدر انت متحكم فيه لكن القدر نفسه ( أو أيا كان التسمية ) مش بايدك تتحكم فيه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لو المأساة فى كلمة قدر و بتقولو عليها مصطلح اسلامى .. طيب سموها زى ماتسموها مش مأساتى مع اللفظة أد ما المشكلة مع ما وراء اللفظة ..
> *


مشكله في مفهوم الكلمه في اذان الناس
يعني ناس كل حاجة تحصلها تقول قدر وهي ممكن تكون السبب فيها
تدخن ويجلها مرض وتقول القدر دا مش عندنا نهائي

لكن يوجد في قضاء الله وسماح الله ودا يدخل في اطار شرحك اللي انتي شرحتيه




> *هل حد يقدر يعترض ان فيه حاجات بتحصل خارجة عن ارادته ؟؟ *


لا بس مش نقول قدر  اشياء بتكون قضاء من الله وهي لصالح الانسان 
واشياء بسماح من الله وتكون من الشيطان واعوانه ويحولها ايضا الله لخير الانسان مثال حبس يوسف وبيعه كعبد




> هل ممكن انسان يختار ان يجيله لا قدر الله السرطان او لا  ؟؟ و غيره من  الامراض انا قولت اشهرهم بس عشان الناس اللى مش طبيين يفهمونى


في ناس بتكون السبب في هذا المرض وفي حالات بتكون بسماح من الله وفي ناس بتكون قصاء الله لا نستطيع حصرها في شي واحد وهو القدر



> لحد نهاية الفعل اللى فوق دة اللى فى وجهة نظرى قدر لكن ..
> رد فعل حضرتك عليه دة شئ شخصى و قرار شخصى بحت ..


لا طبعا في حاجات بتكون قضاء الله وحاجات بسماح من الله وحاجات من الانسان نفسه وليس للقدر  شي فيها
الانسان بيقول قدر لعدم قدرته علي تفسير الحدث او حتي لا يلوم نفسه


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ماذا عن قوانين الطبيعة؟

هل ما يحرك شيء....هو قوانين الطبيعة، ام إرادة إلهية؟


----------



## Critic (28 ديسمبر 2012)

المسيحيين عندهم مشكلة , يقولك لا مفيش قدر , بس فيه سماح ! , تسأله ايه هو السماح ده تكتشف انه القدر بس سماه تسمية تانية !!
يعنى مرسى يمسك مصر يقولك سماح !! قدر يعنى يعنى بس عندهم تحفظات على اللفظ فبيستخدمه غيره !!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> المسيحيين عندهم مشكلة , يقولك لا مفيش قدر , بس فيه سماح ! , تسأله ايه هو السماح ده تكتشف انه القدر بس سماه تسمية تانية !!
> يعنى مرسى يمسك مصر يقولك سماح !! قدر يعنى يعنى بس عندهم تحفظات على اللفظ فبيستخدمه غيره !!


السماح= ان الله يسمح للشيطان ان يفعل اشياء للانسان بها شر لتجربته كما فعل مع ايوب هذا ليس قدر ايوب  ولكن سماح من الرب وهذا ممكن للانسان ان يخرج منه 
هذا ما اقصده
عكس القدر انه مكتوب لي ان يفعل في هذا وهذا وليس لي سلطان علي فعل اي شي


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> المسيحيين عندهم مشكلة , يقولك لا مفيش قدر , بس فيه سماح ! , تسأله ايه هو السماح ده تكتشف انه القدر بس سماه تسمية تانية !!
> يعنى مرسى يمسك مصر يقولك سماح !! قدر يعنى يعنى بس عندهم تحفظات على اللفظ فبيستخدمه غيره !!



اه يا اخي...بالظبط كده...

وناس كتير ماشية زي التانيين...بمبدأ عك اللي انت عايزه....ولما تاخد على دماغك قول دي تجربة ولازم مافقدش ايماني (تجربة ترجمتها الإسلامية = ابتلاء)


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لشقاوة.....احنا قلنا الانسان مخير.....لكن عمرنا ما قلنا انه كلي القدرة omnipotent


الإنسان حر ومفيش قدر، لكن مش هيوقف قوانين الفيزيا....لو نط م الدور العاشر هيموت هيعرف يطير...

دي مالهاش دعوة بكونه فيه قدر ولا لأ


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*طيب وساعة الموت أو نهاية حياة الانسان الأرضية ؟؟ نقول عليها آيه ؟؟
*​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب وساعة الموت أو نهاية حياة الانسان الأرضية ؟؟ نقول عليها آيه ؟؟
> *​



مانا لسه كاتب:



johnnie قال:


> بالنسبة لشقاوة.....احنا قلنا الانسان مخير.....لكن عمرنا ما قلنا انه كلي القدرة omnipotent
> 
> 
> الإنسان حر ومفيش قدر، لكن مش هيوقف قوانين الفيزيا....لو نط م الدور العاشر هيموت هيعرف يطير...
> ...


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مانا لسه كاتب:



*عايز تقول ان ساعة الموت تحددها قوانين الطبيعة والفيزياء مثلاااا ؟؟

طيب فين ارادة ربنا كدة ؟؟
*​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *عايز تقول ان ساعة الموت تحددها قوانين الطبيعة والفيزياء مثلاااا ؟؟
> 
> طيب فين ارادة ربنا كدة ؟؟
> *​



اه الفيزيا...خلي دكتورة شقاوة تحكيلك عن الشيخوخة والهرم...
امال الدكاترة ازاي بتقدر تتوقع ان المرض ده هيموت كمان 3 شهور او غيره؟

وفين ارادة ربنا في اللي بينتحر؟ وفين ارادة ربنا في اللي بيقتل حد؟


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اه الفيزيا...خلي دكتورة شقاوة تحكيلك عن الشيخوخة والهرم...
> امال الدكاترة ازاي بتقدر تتوقع ان المرض ده هيموت كمان 3 شهور او غيره؟
> 
> وفين ارادة ربنا في اللي بينتحر؟ وفين ارادة ربنا في اللي بيقتل حد؟



*أنا مش بتكلم عن موتة انتحار ولا قتل لأن طبيعي هنا في تدخل بشري في الموضوع

لكن بتكلم على موتة ربنا 

وبعدين الدكاترة مش بيقدروا يحددوا ساعة الوفاة بالظبط ومش في كل الحالات المرضية بيقدروا يعرفوا ويحددوا أمتى بالتقريب كدة الانسان هيموت

وبعدين كدة احنا بنتعامل مع الانسان كجسد بلا روح لها خالقها وله سلطان عليها 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*نسيت أقولك ان الدكاترة بالذات بيعرفوا* *كويس معنى كلمة قدر*

*خصوصاااا اللي بيشتغلوا في الطواريء*​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا مش بتكلم عن موتة انتحار ولا قتل لأن طبيعي هنا في تدخل بشري في الموضوع
> 
> لكن بتكلم على موتة ربنا
> 
> ...



ما كل حاجة العلماء بيعملوها بالتقريب يا جرجس!!! هو فيه قياس في الفيزيا بيكون بالظبط؟
يا راجل ده في اعدادي هندسة اول محاضرة في الفيزيا كانت عن غلط القياس Measurement errors

زي ما منعرفش بالظبط كل ذرة تراب هتروح فين بالظبط مثلاً في الصحرا....لكن قدرات القياس بتتطور...
ده غير ان فيه عوامل كتيرة اوي بتخش في تحديد الحياة...زي الحوادث مثلاً...

كأنك بتحاول تتوقع شكل غابة كمان 10 الاف سنة....هتاخد في اعتبارك عوامل الجفاف وكده...لكن مش هتعرف تتوقع مثلاً ان فيه حرب هتيجي تقضي عليها كمان 100 سنة مثلاً....ده ميمنعش انها خاضعة تماماً للظروف الجوية والفيزيا

ثانياً:
زي الانتحار...مافيه اسلوب الحياة الغلط...فيه اللي بيلعب رياضة خطيرة يموت فيها وهو مش عايز ينتحر...
فيه اللي بياكل اكل غلط...فيه اللي بيشرب مخدرات....فيه اللي مش واخد باله من صحته!

فيه عوامل كتيييييرة اوي....

وكلها فيزيا و biochemistry....ماهي الخلايا دي كلها كيميا....وتحكمها قوانين الفيزيا...

خلي دكتورة شقاوة تحكي لك عن الشيخوخة او الهرم Senescence
هي دكتورة وتعرف تشرحها احسن مني....طريقة عمل الخلايا اصلاً هي اللي بتؤدي للشيخوخة...التفاعلات الكيميائية اللي بتحصل فيها....


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *نسيت أقولك ان الدكاترة بالذات بيعرفوا* *كويس معنى كلمة قدر*
> 
> *خصوصاااا اللي بيشتغلوا في الطواريء*​



الفتوى دي بالذات ترد لك عليها دكتورة شقاوة بقى


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الفتوى دي بالذات ترد لك عليها دكتورة شقاوة بقى



*بناءااا على آيه أصدرت حكمك انها فتوى يا فتك ؟؟!!!*

*وهرجع وهقولهالك تاني :

البني آدم هو جسد مع روح مش جسد بس ولا شيء مادي زي الغابات

ولا زي الماكينات اللي بتدرسها في الهندسة بتاعتك

ولا تنطبق الحسابات الهندسية عليه بسهولة كدة !!!!!

والروح ليها اللي خالقها
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> *مشكله في مفهوم الكلمه في اذان الناس
> يعني ناس كل حاجة تحصلها تقول قدر وهي ممكن تكون السبب فيها
> تدخن ويجلها مرض وتقول القدر دا مش عندنا نهائي
> *


*
مالى و مال مفهوم الناس اانا ؟؟ انا اقول اللى انا عايزاه و اللى عايز يفهم حاجة يفهمها المهم كلامى لا يتم تأويله .. 

كلامى فى تفسير مفهوم القدر ( فى وجهة نظرى الشخصية ) واضحة .. 
*



> *لا بس مش نقول قدر  اشياء بتكون قضاء من الله وهي لصالح الانسان
> واشياء بسماح من الله وتكون من الشيطان واعوانه ويحولها ايضا الله لخير الانسان مثال حبس يوسف وبيعه كعبد*



*مكنتش عايزة ادخل فى النقطة دى بس براحتك بقا ... هو كل مصيبة بتحصل و الانسان مالهوش دخل فيها بتبقى لصالحه ؟؟ يبقى كدة المصايب بتحصل بأرادة الله .. ماهو ربنا عايزك تبقى احسن 
بس الاية بتقول " الله غير مجرب بالشرور " منين تبقى بارادة الله و هى شر ؟؟ 
و هل سماحى بحدوث شئ ( فى حين قدرتى على التدخل و منعه ) ميتضمنش جزء من ارادتى ؟؟ 
لو انا اقدر احوش عنك و انت بتتضرب و سيباك تتضرب يبقى انا فيا جزء بيقول انك المفروض تتضرب و شبه انى عايزة كدة .. ما انا لو مش عايزة كنت حوشت عنك ببساطة ..

طب انا لو اتحطيت فى مصيبة و مرجعتش لربنا .. تفتكر ربنا هيساعدنى ليه ؟ لو يوسف مكنش ابن ربنا و بيدعوه كان ربنا حول مصيبته للخير ؟ يبقى رد فعل ربنا اعتمد على رد فعل يوسف للمصيبة اللى حصلتله .. يبقى رجعت تانى لكلامى ان القدر هو المصيبة نفسها لكن رد فعل يوسف هو اللى غيرها 

و مش كل الناس يوسف  *



> *في ناس بتكون السبب في هذا المرض وفي حالات بتكون بسماح من الله وفي ناس بتكون قصاء الله لا نستطيع حصرها في شي واحد وهو القدر
> *



*مجيبتش سيرة حاجة مسببة و معروف اسبابها بتكلم عن امراض و كوارث مالناش دخل فيها باى شكل .. 

و تعريفى للقدر كان واضح .. هو كل ما يفرض وجوده على الانسان دون رغبته او ارادته او تدخله الشخصى و الامثلة كانت واضحة *

*الا قولى يعنى ايه قضاء الله دى ؟؟؟*



johnnie قال:


> ماذا عن قوانين الطبيعة؟
> 
> هل ما يحرك شيء....هو قوانين الطبيعة، ام إرادة إلهية؟



*هو انا لو حطيت قانون بحذر تجول من اول الساعة 10 و اللى هيطلع هيتقتل و انت نزلت الشارع الساعة 11 و اتقتلت .. هل انا ارادتى اقتل جونى شخصيًا ولا دة نتيجة كسر قانون ؟؟ 
بس وضع القانون كان بارادتى *



johnnie قال:


> بالنسبة لشقاوة.....احنا قلنا الانسان مخير.....لكن عمرنا ما قلنا انه كلي القدرة omnipotent
> 
> الإنسان حر ومفيش قدر، لكن مش هيوقف قوانين الفيزيا....لو نط م الدور العاشر هيموت هيعرف يطير...
> 
> دي مالهاش دعوة بكونه فيه قدر ولا لأ



*انا متكلمتش عن القدرة ولا عن مسير أم مخير .... 
انا بتكلم و انت ماشى فى الشارع عدى جنبك واحد مجنون ضربك بشومة على دماغك جابلك ارتجاج و انت معملتش حاجة .. ممكن تقولى دة اسميه ايه ؟؟ 
*


girgis2 قال:


> *طيب وساعة الموت أو نهاية حياة الانسان الأرضية ؟؟ نقول عليها آيه ؟؟
> *​



*سماح من الله 
او انتقال 
او ... 
هنلاقيلها مصطلحات كتير .. مفيش اغنى من اللغة العربية بالالفاظ اللى تجن المهم نهرب من لفظة القدر و خلاص خلصنا 
ولا تناقش ولا تجادل يا اخ جرجس :smile01*


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> *سماح من الله
> او انتقال
> او ...
> هنلاقيلها مصطلحات كتير .. مفيش اغنى من اللغة العربية بالالفاظ اللى تجن المهم نهرب من لفظة القدر و خلاص خلصنا
> ولا تناقش ولا تجادل يا اخ جرجس :smile01*



*قدر !!!!

استني دلوقتي لما يقولوا عليكي ان تفكيرك اسلامي هههههه

وعجبي
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *عايز تقول ان ساعة الموت تحددها قوانين الطبيعة والفيزياء مثلاااا ؟؟
> 
> طيب فين ارادة ربنا كدة ؟؟
> *​



*الموت لوحده حكاية و موضوع .. لان الموت فى حد ذاته نتيجة طبيعية للحياة ... هو المناقض ليها و يجب تواجده فى وقت من الاوقات .. فالموت نفسه اة ارادة ربنا .. من بعد سقوط الانسان و كونه فانى بقا الموت بارادة الله عشان يعود الانسان لحضنه فى ملكوته  ( نلاحظ ان السقوط اصلا غلطة ادم و تصليحها بان الموت بقا موجود لانهاء حياة الارض و العودة الى الله ) .. اللى ربما تكون ارادته ولا سماح منه و الكلام دة كله هى وسيلة الموت و توقيته مش الموت نفسه .. 
*

*فمينفعش واحد عنده 100 سنة و مات اقول دة قدره ؟؟ لا دة قدر مراته انها طابق على نفسها كل دة :smile01 .. نقول قدر اما حد يموت فى حادثة ( و مش قصدى واحد بيعدى و مش شايف الطريق او واحد سكران و دخل فى شجرة ) انا بتكلم عن حاجة خارج ارادتنا خاااااااااالص .. مالكش دخل فيها من قريب ولا من بعيد *



johnnie قال:


> اه الفيزيا...خلي دكتورة شقاوة تحكيلك عن الشيخوخة والهرم...
> امال الدكاترة ازاي بتقدر تتوقع ان المرض ده هيموت كمان 3 شهور او غيره؟
> 
> وفين ارادة ربنا في اللي بينتحر؟ وفين ارادة ربنا في اللي بيقتل حد؟



*طبعا وفاة حد فى ال 70 من عمره ( و ولاد الحلال يقولو اتخطف :smile01 ) دة نتيجة طبيعية لسنه ... دة المتعارف عليه 
و وفاة حد نتيجة مرض عضال كان هو السبب فيه .. دة برضه مفهومة يعنى .. 
لكن واحد عنده 25 سنة ينام ميصحاش !!! مش مفهومة 
واحد ماشى على الرصيف و واحد راكب موتوسكل طلعله على الرصيف و داسه مات !! اسميها ايه ؟ 

بمناسبة اننا بنعرف ميعاد وفاة المريض .. كنت لسة من يومين بسأل دكتور على عملية و قالى ان المتوقع المريض يعيش بعدها 6 شهور و يموت فانا رديت ببساطة طب و على ايه نعملها 6 شهور طب نسيبه يموت بكرامته و نوفر لاهله ... حكالى عن مريض هو بنفسه عمله العملية دى من 3 سنين و لسة عايش زى الفل ! 

للاسف الحسابات فى مجالنا بالذات ضايعة تماما .. مفيش رقم مستقر عليه ولا فيه تبرير لحاجات كتير بتحصل *

*المنتحر و المريض بمرض ناتج عن سوء تغذية او خطأ شخصى او واحد زنا و اخد الايدز دة مسمهاش قدره .. دة اسمها نتيجة طبيعية .. اللى مش طبيعى لو واحد سليم مليون فى المية و مرة واحدة مات و السبب هو مالهوش ذنب فيه نهائى *



girgis2 قال:


> *نسيت أقولك ان الدكاترة بالذات بيعرفوا* *كويس معنى كلمة قدر*
> 
> *خصوصاااا اللي بيشتغلوا في الطواريء*​



*و نعرف ان عمره كدة .. اول مريض مات قدامى كان شاب 23 سنة بيشتغل عامل بنا السقالة اتكسرت وقع من عليها من الدور ال 13 .. الطبيعى انه بينزل الارض ميت .. او على ما الاسعاف تجيبه يبقى ميت .. لكن دة جه عايش و فايق بيتأوة و قعدنا فترة بندور على وريد سليم ندخله منه نقل دم و محاليل نعوض كمية النزيف و المسكن طبعا .. بعد ما دخلنا فى الوريد و بدأنا نديله المحاليل و الدم .. المنطق يقول انه كدة نجى .. الواقع قال انه مات بعدها بنص ساعة *


> كأنك بتحاول تتوقع شكل غابة كمان 10 الاف سنة....هتاخد في اعتبارك عوامل الجفاف وكده...لكن مش هتعرف تتوقع مثلاً ان فيه حرب هتيجي تقضي عليها كمان 100 سنة مثلاً....ده ميمنعش انها خاضعة تماماً للظروف الجوية والفيزيا



*تمام هو دة اللى بنقوله ... حدوث الحرب الغير متوقعة دى و الغابة مالهاش ذنب فيها نقول عليها ايه ؟؟ هل الحرب دى تخضع لقانون الطبيعة .. يعنى طبيعى ان اى غابة بيحصل فيها حرب ؟؟ 
خضوعها للظروف الجوية و الفيزيا لا يمنع خضوها لقوة اكبر اسمها المفاجأة و الاحداث غير المتوقعة .. عايز تسميها قدر سميها اى حاجة المهم دة اللى بنقوله *



girgis2 قال:


> *قدر !!!!
> 
> استني دلوقتي لما يقولوا عليكي ان تفكيرك اسلامي هههههه
> 
> ...



*هما لسة هيقولو :smile01 دة انت طيب اوى *


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> *بمناسبة  اننا بنعرف ميعاد وفاة المريض .. كنت لسة من يومين بسأل دكتور على عملية و  قالى ان المتوقع المريض يعيش بعدها 6 شهور و يموت فانا رديت ببساطة طب و  على ايه نعملها 6 شهور طب نسيبه يموت بكرامته و نوفر لاهله ... حكالى عن  مريض هو بنفسه عمله العملية دى من 3 سنين و لسة عايش زى الفل ! *


*بالظبط كدة
هوه  ده الكلاااام

يعني أنتي بتعملي اللي عليكي كطبيبة وبعدين الأمل والنتيجة دي حاجة بتاعة ربنا مش بتاعتك

صح ولا لأ ؟؟

*​


> *للاسف الحسابات فى مجالنا بالذات ضايعة تماما .. مفيش رقم مستقر عليه ولا فيه تبرير لحاجات كتير بتحصل *




*لازم تكون ضايعة يا شقاوة** ولازم يكون مفيش تبرير لحاجات كتير
ومهما الطب تقدم هيفضل محدود برضة

لأن ده بني آدم مش ماكنة !!!

والكتالوج بتاعه مع اللي خلقه مش مع بني آدم تاني مخلوق زيه
*​ 



> *المنتحر و المريض بمرض ناتج عن سوء تغذية او خطأ شخصى او واحد زنا و اخد  الايدز دة مسمهاش قدره .. دة اسمها نتيجة طبيعية .. اللى مش طبيعى لو واحد  سليم مليون فى المية و مرة واحدة مات و السبب هو مالهوش ذنب فيه نهائى *


*
الله ينور عليكي

*​


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> *هما لسة هيقولو :smile01 دة انت طيب اوى *



*ههههههه تصدقي بقى أنا مشكلتي اني طيب فعلاااا :smile02*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


1- آلإنسآن مخير.. كآمل آلحرية ومسئول تمآماً عن كل أفعآله وردود أفعآله *"* آلمقصود منهآ وآلغير مقصود *"*
2- مع ذلكـ هو مُؤثر ومُتأثر .. بيتأثر بقوآنين آلكون وآلطبيعة وبيتأثر كمآن بغيرهـ من آلنآس سوآء موجودين أو إتوجدو قبله ... وكمآن بيأثر فى كل دآ
*"* وتأثرهـ وتأثيرهـ يعتبروآ جزء من قآنون آلكون *"*

3- ربنآ كآمل آلقدرة ولكنه بيستخدم قدرته دى بمآ لآ ينآفى أو يطغى على حرية آلإنسآن وفيمآ يعمل للخير

لو جمعنآ آلـ 3 نقط 
*هنخرج بإن **آلأشيآء إللى بتحدث للإنسآن بتتفرع ل**نوعين *
*"* حآجآت هو بيعملهآ بإدرآكـ وإختيآر كآمل *"*
&
*"* حآجآت قد لآ يكون إختآرهآ بنفسه لكنه هو ووجودهـ وتفآعله مع آلحيآة وتفآعل من حوله وصلوهـ ليهآ *"*


*بس مفيش شئ هُلآمى بدون سبب بيحركـ منظومة **آلكون دى*

 



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب هو عشان انا مزنوق شوية في الوقت ممكن انسى ارد على نقطة ليكو (شقاوة وجرجس)...

فلو فيه حاجة فاتتني يا ريت تفكروني وهارد عليها:


1- اسميها ايه لو حصلت لي حادثة مثلاً...

طيب العربية اللي خبطتني دي....جت م الهوا، ولا من ساعة كانت واقفة في اشارة...زي اشارة الابراهيمية مثلاً؟
فيه حاجات بكل بساطة بتحصل...مش لازم كل حاجة تكون بتحريك إلهي مفاجئ لقصد معين...

اللي عنده 25 سنة طبيعة جسمه كده....حصلت له ازمة قلب مثلاً...اكيد فيه سبب فيزيائي ليها...وواضح انها حالات نادرة بدليل ان كلنا بنستغرب انه مات في السن ده...صح؟

2- ليه بنعالج المريض طالما متوقع انه يموت خلال 3 شهور...
دي مالهاش دعوة بان ممكن يعيش اطول...حتى لو مضمون انه هيعيش 3 شهور بس، برضو بنعالجه...ده لو مات كلينيكياً حتى مش بنحب برضو نشيل من عليه الاجهزة الا لما القلب وكله يقف...

دي حتى الملحد ممكن يرد عليكو فيها....اننا بنقدر فيمة الحياة فبنحاول ندي كل الناس اطول حياة ممكنة..

اما بقى ال1% اللي عاشوا اطول من التوقع 6 مرات....فدول مش قاعدة...وف99% م الحالات بيموتوا فعلاً في الفترة المتوقعة دي

3- من قرون، كانت الناس فاكرة البرص ده لعنة إلهية وخلاص...النهاردة عارفين انه مرض الجذام وبنعالجه وفاهمين الفيروس او البكتيريا بتاعته الDNA بتاعها عامل ازاي حتى وبنمنع الاوبئة دي...

لو النهاردة القياسات دي ضعيفة، كمان 100 سنة هتبقى احسن! لو هتبنوا ايمانكم على انه لازم يكون فيه فجوة سودا كده محدش يعرف يجاوبها عشان نحط ربنا فيها، ايمانكم هيقع ببساطة جداً...


4- يبقى بقى السؤال المحير....مين اللي بيدير الكون؟ ربنا ام قوانين الفيزيا؟

انا احلى اجابة شفتها للموضوع ده اسمها الMolinism


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جرجس: ايه رأيك في الاستنساخ؟ هل البني ادم المستنسخ، هيكون بني ادم كامل بالنسبة لك ولا هتقول مالوش روح؟


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*على فكرة أنا ممكن أكون مختلف مع شقاوة ومينفعش تخلينا مع بعضنا كدة في رد واحد

*​


> - اسميها ايه لو حصلت لي حادثة مثلاً...
> *فيه حاجات بكل بساطة بتحصل*...مش لازم كل حاجة تكون بتحريك إلهي مفاجئ لقصد معين...


*بكل بساطة بتحصل كدة بدون سبب ؟؟

محدش قال تحريك الهي ولكن في حاجة اسمها سماح من عند ربنا

مش عايز تقتنع بيها أنت حر زي ما احنا كدة كمان أحرار فيما نقتنع بيه
*




> - ليه بنعالج المريض طالما متوقع انه يموت خلال 3 شهور...
> دي مالهاش دعوة بان ممكن يعيش اطول...حتى لو مضمون انه هيعيش 3 شهور بس،  برضو بنعالجه...ده لو مات كلينيكياً حتى مش بنحب برضو نشيل من عليه الاجهزة  الا لما القلب وكله يقف...
> 
> *دي حتى الملحد ممكن يرد عليكو فيها*....اننا بنقدر *فيمة الحياة *ف*بنحاول* ندي كل الناس اطول حياة *ممكنة..*


*وماله ؟؟
الملحد له رد
والمسلم له رد
والبوذي له رد ......الخ

قد نتفق في بعض الردود وقد نختلف في البعض الآخر. آيه المشكلة ؟؟

وبعدين أخدت بالك وأنت بتقول اننا (بنحاول) عشان (أطول فترة ممكنة)
الألفاظ دي تدل انك في النهاية مهما وصلت من علم فانك تحاول وهتفضل تحاول لحد ماتموت
واللي بعدك هيكمل وهكذا
لكن مفيش حد هيقدر بعقله البشري المادي المحدود انه يكمل الدايرة العلمية كلها

*


> - من قرون، كانت الناس فاكرة البرص ده لعنة إلهية  وخلاص...النهاردة عارفين انه مرض الجذام وبنعالجه وفاهمين الفيروس او  البكتيريا بتاعته الDNA بتاعها عامل ازاي حتى وبنمنع الاوبئة دي...


*في الحقيقة أنا مش متأكد من ان الجزام هو نفسه البرص ولا لأ ؟
بس آيه اللي يمنع ان العلم يكتشف كل يوم جديد يعني ؟؟ مهو ده شيء طبيعي ان العلم يتقدم ويطور نفسه ويفيد البشرية

حد قالك اننا ضد كدة مثلاااا ؟؟!!!
*


> لو النهاردة القياسات دي ضعيفة، كمان 100 سنة هتبقى احسن! *لو هتبنوا  ايمانكم *على انه لازم يكون *فيه فجوة سودا كده محدش يعرف يجاوبها عشان نحط  ربنا فيها،* *ايمانكم هيقع ببساطة جداً...*


*

مين قالك ان ايماننا مبني على الكلام ده ؟؟!!!

لا ايماننا مش هيقع وببساطة وجدااا يا أخ

تعرف ليه ؟؟؟
لأن ايماننا ليس مبني على علم أو على اجابات قد لا تلاقي قبول من ملحد أو بوذي أو غيره !!!!!!
لأن العلم دائماااا شكاك والعقيدة ثابتة

*


> انا احلى اجابة شفتها للموضوع ده اسمها الMolinism


*يعني آيه المصطلح اللي أنت جايبه ده بقى ؟؟

*


> جرجس: ايه رأيك في الاستنساخ؟ هل البني ادم المستنسخ، *هيكون بني ادم كامل بالنسبة لك ولا هتقول مالوش روح؟*


*بالرغم اني مش شايف علاقة بين الاستنساخ وبين اللي بنتكلم فيه ده
وفيه جدل كبير بين انه تم تجربته على الانسان بالفعل ونجح ولا لأ
*
*لكن كون انه بني آدم وفيه روح ولا لأ ؟؟
فأنا في رأيي ان ربنا لو سمح بأن ده ينجح في البني آدمين
فهيكون بني آدم طبعاااا وكل حاجة
لكن بني آدم مستهلك في العمر لأن المادة الوراثية اللي اتاخدت من انسان آخر ممكن يكون سنه 30 سنة مثلاااا فهل اللي استنسخوه ده عاش ال 30 سنة دول ؟؟ طبعاااا لأ ؟؟ فين بقى قيمة الحياة اللي اتكلمت عليها فوق وقيمة الانسان وحقوقه هنا ؟؟

وبعدين أوعى تنسى ان اسمه استنساخ (يعني جاي صورة من شخص آخر مخلوق) مش انسان جديد أنت بتخلقه
*​


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> اما بقى ال1% اللي عاشوا اطول من التوقع 6 مرات....فدول مش قاعدة...وف99% م الحالات بيموتوا فعلاً في الفترة المتوقعة دي


*جبت منين الأرقام دي بقى ؟؟
على العموم د. شقاوة ترد عليك في الكلام ده لأن ده تخصصها ومجال شغلها

*


> - يبقى بقى *السؤال المحير*....مين اللي بيدير الكون؟ ربنا ام قوانين الفيزيا؟


*السؤال المحير ده بقى هتفضل طول عمرك محتار بيه**
تعرف ليه
لأن الاجابة أمامك ومش عايز تقتنع بيها عشان سمعت ملحد قال كدة ؟؟

الله يكون في عونك بصراحة
*​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> بكل بساطة بتحصل كدة بدون سبب ؟؟
> محدش قال تحريك الهي ولكن في حاجة اسمها سماح من عند ربنا
> ​*​


*

ايه الفرق بين الاتنين بس عشان مش واخد بالي...
يعني وضح لي الفرق بين ال3 تعبيرات دي خصوصاً التاني والتالت

- بتحصل ببساطة تبعاً لقوانين الفيزيا (زي الهوا مثلاً او مستوى مية البحر)
- بتحصل بسماح من ربنا (وبالتالي امتى مش بيسمح)
- كل حاجة بتحصل بتحريك إلهي



girgis2 قال:




وماله ؟؟
الملحد له رد
والمسلم له رد
والبوذي له رد ......الخ

قد نتفق في بعض الردود وقد نختلف في البعض الآخر. آيه المشكلة ؟؟

وبعدين أخدت بالك وأنت بتقول اننا (بنحاول) عشان (أطول فترة ممكنة)
الألفاظ دي تدل انك في النهاية مهما وصلت من علم فانك تحاول وهتفضل تحاول لحد ماتموت واللي بعدك هيكمل وهكذا لكن مفيش حد هيقدر بعقله البشري المادي المحدود انه يكمل الدايرة العلمية كلها
 ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



مش فاهم علاقة ده بسبب اننا بنعالج المريض اللي عارفين هيموت امتى وبنديله اطول فترة؟!!!



girgis2 قال:




في الحقيقة أنا مش متأكد من ان الجزام هو نفسه البرص ولا لأ ؟
بس آيه اللي يمنع ان العلم يكتشف كل يوم جديد يعني ؟؟ مهو ده شيء طبيعي ان العلم يتقدم ويطور نفسه ويفيد البشرية

حد قالك اننا ضد كدة مثلاااا ؟؟!!!
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الطاعون مثلاً اتكتب عنه في قصة حزقيا انه ملاك الرب نزل وضرب جيش سنحاريب!
هو الناس دي ماتت عشان ملاك الرب ضربها، ولا عشان فيروس الطاعون ضربهم؟
وهل الفيروس وجد..اتخلق فجأة كده م الهوا لما ربنا حب يضربهم...ولا كان موجود زي اي وباء بينتشر في اي حتة وتهيأت الظروف لده؟ (ان الفيروس ضربهم مثلاً قبل ما يموت في الهوا)

لو هتتكلم عن القصد الإلهي....استناني اشرح المولينيزم تحت



girgis2 قال:




مين قالك ان ايماننا مبني على الكلام ده ؟؟!!!

لا ايماننا مش هيقع وببساطة وجدااا يا أخ

تعرف ليه ؟؟؟
لأن ايماننا ليس مبني على علم أو على اجابات قد لا تلاقي قبول من ملحد أو بوذي أو غيره !!!!!!
لأن العلم دائماااا شكاك والعقيدة ثابتة
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ده ولا مؤاخذة كلام لا يختلف خالص عن إيمان المسلمين....والإيمان اللي لمجرد الإيمان مش مجالي ولا قصتي ولا ينفع معايا بصراحة 
حقك تؤمن زي ما انت عايز لكن ما تطلبش من الكل انه يا اما يؤمن زيك بالظبط يا اما مايبقاش مسيحي...

بس خليني اسألك برضو ايه فرق إيمانك لما يكون غير مبني على العلم، وإجاباتك ماحدش بيقبلها غيرك، وبين إيمان المسلم بالجن والعفاريت والتعبان الاقرع...



girgis2 قال:




يعني آيه المصطلح اللي أنت جايبه ده بقى ؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


باختصار يعني المصطلح ده معناه ان ممكن تتخيل ان ربنا عارف كل واحد وكل حاجة في كل سيناريو هتعمل ايه....ورتب هو الاختيارات دي كلها بحيث تدي افضل كون ممكن...

يعني مثلاً انا عارف ان X ده هيبقى كريم وفي ظروف معينة هيدي فلوس فهاعمل possible world يدي فيه فلوس لواحد Y محتاج الفلوس دي...

انا باحاول اختصره على اد ما اقدر...لكن ده معناه انه ربنا باختصار اوي رتب الظروف في اول لحظة .. وساب قوانين الفيزيا وكده تشتغل، وهو عارف تصرفاتنا هتبقى ايه وكده...فبيحصل اللي احنا بنشوفه...

دي مجرد نظرية طبعاً بس حالياً دي اكتر إجابة مقنعة ليا...



girgis2 قال:




بالرغم اني مش شايف علاقة بين الاستنساخ وبين اللي بنتكلم فيه ده
وفيه جدل كبير بين انه تم تجربته على الانسان بالفعل ونجح ولا لأ

لكن كون انه بني آدم وفيه روح ولا لأ ؟؟
فأنا في رأيي ان ربنا لو سمح بأن ده ينجح في البني آدمين
فهيكون بني آدم طبعاااا وكل حاجة
لكن بني آدم مستهلك في العمر لأن المادة الوراثية اللي اتاخدت من انسان آخر ممكن يكون سنه 30 سنة مثلاااا فهل اللي استنسخوه ده عاش ال 30 سنة دول ؟؟ طبعاااا لأ ؟؟ فين بقى قيمة الحياة اللي اتكلمت عليها فوق وقيمة الانسان وحقوقه هنا ؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا ماعتقدش انه اتعمل....بس منين جبت الفتوى انه هيطلع عنده 30 سنة بالظبط؟ انت بتاخد منه الDNA بس وممكن تعمل بيبي زيه...

استنساخ البشر فيه اسئلة اخلاقية كتيرة مش مجالها هنا....لكن انا هنا بالمس سؤال حساس هو:

الانسان مخلوق مانعرفش نفهمه....ولا الجسم الآدمي فعلاً زي المكنة وخاضع لقوانين الفيزيا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ده موضوع كبير اوى صعب نرد عليه فى كلمة واحدة 
الانسان حر الارادة ده طبيعى جدا لان ربنا خلقة بأرادة حرة وده اللى بيفرق الانسان عن باقى المخلوقات والحيوانات اللى معندهاش ارادة حرة 
مش كل حاجة بتعملها فى حياتك بتكون بأراتك ومش كل حاجة بتحصل فى حياتك بتكون خارجة عن ارادتك الانسان مزيج من الاتنين 
بس فى نفس الوقت مقدرش اقول ان ربنا مسئول عن كل حاجة انا بعملها او بأختارها او بتحصلى لو كان كده يبقا مينفعش بقا ربنا يحاسبنى بعد كده لو هو اللى بيحرك كل حاجة فى حياتى وانا مسئوليتى الشخصية ايه 

يعنى مثلا بالنسبة للموت الناس اللى بتاخد مخدرات وبتموت من overdose هل ربنا عايز كده ؟ هل ربنا هو السبب فى الموت ده ؟
واحد بيشرب سجاير كتير وجاله سرطان فى الرئة هل يقدر يقول اصل ربنا عايز كده ؟ هل يقدر يقول ان ديه تجربة وسماح من ربنا ؟
الله لا يٌجرب بالشرور انما زى ماقال الكتاب ان كل انسان بيٌجرب بيكون انخدع من شهوته الشخصية 
ناس فقرا وغلابة وبيجيبو عيال كتير وبعدين ميقدروش لا يأكلوهم ولا يعلموهم هل ربنا السبب فى وجود الاطفال ديه ؟
هل ربنا هو المسئول عن عدم تحمل المسئولية وتنظيم الاسرة على حسب الامكانيات ؟ ولا الاب والام هما المسئولين عن الاطفال ديه وعن بهدلتهم فى الحياة بسبب عدم تحمل المسئولية 

حد هيقول ان لو واحد بيشرب سجاير كتير وجاله سرطان ده اه فعلا مش غلطة ربنا بس ده بسماح منه 
رأيى الشخصى لا هى غلطة ربنا ولا هى بسماح منه 
هى قوانين الله حطها فى الطبيعة شربت سجاير كتير= سرطان فى الرئة 

الله ممكن يمنع اه المرض او ممكن يشفى منه ان لا انكر قدرته على كده لكن لاتجرب الرب الهك لانه ممكن ينقذك وممكن يسيب قوانين الطب والطبيعة تمشى فيك وتسرى فيك بطريقة طبيعية 

ده جزء 

فيه جزء تانى وهو سماح الله وخطة الله ديه اقدر اقولها على الناس اللى ماشية مع الله اللى ماشية فى مشيئة الله اللى ليها علاقة وحياة مع الله ساعتها الله بيتدخل فى حياتها فى ظروف وترتيبات لانهم حطوا حياتهم عند اقدام المسيح لخدمته فهو بيستخدم ظروفهم وحياتهم لاجل مجده 
لكن واحد ماشى بعيد عن الله ويجى تحصله مصيبة بسبب اختياراته الغلط يجى يقول ده بسماح من الله ؟طيب وانت مالك ومال الله اصلا وانت اساسا مش ماشى معاه 

ده لا ينفى طبعا ان الله بيتكلم فىحياة الناس البعيدة عنه بظروف ساعات وبضغط اوقات علشان يقربهم ليه 
لكن مش كل واحد بعيد عن ربنا تحصله حاجة يبقا الله هو السبب فيها 

بالنسبة للموت الطبيعى انا اعلم جدا ان فيه ناس ( اللى علاقة بربنا فعلا ) بيكون الله محدد ليها عمر معين بتموت فيه وممكن كمان الله نفسه يعلنلهم عن ميعاد موتهم فى حلم او رؤيا وديه شوفتها فى ناس اعرفها وبولس الرسول كمان قال ان وقت انحلالى قد حضر 
يعنى ان عارف او بمعنى اصحالرب اعلن ليه عن ان وقته انتقاله قرب 
لكن مش واحد راح وقف قدام القطر ومات يبقا ربنا هو اللى عايز عمره يخلص هنا 
امال فين مسئولية الانسان هنا ؟
اللى انا عايزة اقوله ان الانسان حياته مزيج من الاتنين اختياراته واختيارات الطبيعة والظروف واختيارات الله لحياته ( ده للى الناس اللى عايشة لربنا فعلا او الناس البعيدة عنه اللى هو عايز يعلن نفسه ليهم فبيستخدم ظروف معينة لكده ) 
لكن مش كل حاجة بعملها فى حياتى او كل قرار باخده يبقا ربنا هو السبب فيه 
والا لو كان كده يبقا كان احسن ربنا يخلقنا من غير مخ ولا ارادة احسن علشان ملهمش لازمة كده


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى الانسان كائن غاية فى التعقيد ولا يمكن اختصار الانسان فى  انه مجرد مكنه فيزيائية 
اه طبعا قوانين الطبيعة الفيزياء والوراثة بتمشى فيه 
ونحن نؤمن ان اللى حط القوانين ديه اصلا هو الله ذاته 
بغض النظر عن قوانين الفيزياء والطب اللى بتسرى على جسم الانسان 
ففى حاجة مهمه اوى بتخلى الانسان ككائن يختلف عن باقى الكائنات 
انه فيه لمسة من روح الله اللى هى الضمير 
زى ما قال الكتاب وجعل الابدية فى قلبهم التى بلاها لا يدرك الانسان العمل الذى يعمله الله من البداية للنهاية 
زى ماقال بولس ان الناس اللى مكانتش تعرف ناموس موسى اللى بيقول مثلا لا تقتل لكنها كانت بتعمل اللى موجود فى ناموس موسى بناموس الضمير وصاروا هم ناموس لانفسهم 

وعلى فكرة لا يوجد ملحد فى العالم ملحد 100% 
حتى ر ييتشارد دوكنز لما سألوه مرة عن وجود الله هل الله موجود قالهم احتمال فعلا يكون موجود 
عارف ليه قال احتمال ومقالش لاقطعا مش موجود ؟
انا شخصيا اؤمن انه صوت الضمير ( اللى هو صوت الله فى داخل كل انسان ) بيتكلم لكل انسان حتى الملحد 

حرام نختصر كائن راقى زى الانسان فى مجرد مكنة فيزيائية 
بالنسبة للاستنساخ والانسان اللى ممكن ينتج عن الاستنساخ ده مش مشكلة ده لا يدل على ان الانسان مكنه فيزيائية لان ببساطة فى الاستنساخ انت بتاخد ال DNA بتاع انسان تانى وبتستنسخه 
وده فى رأيى بيشبة اللى بيحصل فى الحمل الطبيعى والتكوين الطبيعى للجنين من اتحاد بويضة وحيوان منوى 
هل نقد نعتبر الانسان الناتج عن عملية التلقيح العادية كائن فيزيائى فقط ؟ لا اعتقد


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> ايه الفرق بين الاتنين بس عشان مش واخد بالي...
> يعني وضح لي الفرق بين ال3 تعبيرات دي خصوصاً التاني والتالت
> 
> - بتحصل ببساطة تبعاً لقوانين الفيزيا (زي الهوا مثلاً او مستوى مية البحر)
> ...


*
أخ جوني أنت فاهم أنا بقول آيه كويس

وواضح كدة انك عايز تجادلني وخلاص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنا مجبتش سيرة قوانين الفيزياء
مهو من الطبيعي أنا لو محترمتش جازبية الأرض مثلاااا هموت

أنا كان كلامي هو رد على كلامك لما أنت قولت حادثة :

*


> - اسميها ايه لو حصلت لي *حادثة* مثلاً...


 



> مش فاهم علاقة *ده* بسبب اننا بنعالج المريض اللي عارفين هيموت امتى وبنديله اطول فترة؟!!!


 *
مش فاهم آيه بالظبط ؟؟
الكلام واضح كان على آيه وضوح الشمس

ومين (ده) ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عائدة على مين دي يعني بالظبط ؟؟؟
معنى كلامي أن ألفاظك اللي أنت قولتها بتدل على انك بتعمل المتاح اللي في ايدك لانقاذ المريض لكن النتيجة بقى دي بتاعة ربنا ؟؟
فهمت ولا زي كل مرة ؟؟؟ :smile01
*​ 



> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> الطاعون مثلاً اتكتب عنه في قصة حزقيا انه ملاك الرب نزل وضرب جيش سنحاريب!
> هو الناس دي ماتت عشان ملاك الرب ضربها، ولا عشان فيروس الطاعون ضربهم؟
> وهل الفيروس وجد..اتخلق فجأة كده م الهوا لما ربنا حب يضربهم...ولا كان  موجود زي اي وباء بينتشر في اي حتة وتهيأت الظروف لده؟ (ان الفيروس ضربهم  مثلاً قبل ما يموت في الهوا)




*معرفش
أنا قولتلك اجابتي ضمنياااا قبل كدة
روح أسأل واحد ملحد وهو يجاوبك
*​



> لو هتتكلم عن القصد الإلهي....استناني اشرح المولينيزم تحت
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*:close_tem طيب يا سيدي متشكرين أوي لذوقك
عندك كلام تاني عايز تقوله ؟؟
*​



> بس خليني اسألك برضو ايه *فرق إيمانك* لما يكون *غير مبني على العلم*، وإجاباتك ماحدش بيقبلها غيرك، وبين إيمان المسلم بالجن والعفاريت والتعبان الاقرع...


*
والله ياخي أنا ايماني مبني على عقائد تانية غير دي

زي عقيدة الصلب والفداء وعقيدة التجسد

مليش دعوة بايمان غيري
*​ 



> باختصار يعني المصطلح ده معناه ان ممكن تتخيل ان ربنا عارف  كل واحد وكل حاجة في كل سيناريو هتعمل ايه....ورتب هو الاختيارات دي كلها  بحيث تدي افضل كون ممكن...
> 
> يعني مثلاً انا عارف ان X ده هيبقى كريم وفي ظروف معينة هيدي فلوس فهاعمل possible world يدي فيه فلوس لواحد Y محتاج الفلوس دي...
> 
> ...




 *أديك قولت انها نظرية يعني مش مثبتة

وبعدين النظرية دي صحيحة بالنسبة لقوانين الطبيعة لكن في حاجات كدة زي تحديد ساعة الموت مثلاااا لا تنطبق عليه النظرية دي

*


> انا ماعتقدش انه اتعمل....بس منين جبت الفتوى انه هيطلع عنده 30 سنة بالظبط؟ انت بتاخد منه الDNA بس و*ممكن تعمل بيبي زيه...*


 
*
تاني فتوة ؟؟*

*أنا ضربت مثال ب 30 لتوضيح الفكرة بس مش أكتر*
*ومش بفتي*
*متقولنيش كلام مقولتهوش*​



> استنساخ البشر فيه اسئلة اخلاقية كتيرة مش مجالها هنا....لكن انا هنا بالمس سؤال حساس هو:
> 
> *الانسان مخلوق مانعرفش نفهمه....ولا الجسم الآدمي فعلاً زي المكنة وخاضع لقوانين الفيزيا
> *


*
يعني الانسان صعب نفهمه ومش زي الماكنة لكنه بيخضع للقوانين الفيزيائية

كلام مظبوط
هو أنا قولت كلام غير ده ؟؟!!!!!

*​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> أخ جوني أنت فاهم أنا بقول آيه كويس
> 
> وواضح كدة انك عايز تجادلني وخلاص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



لا هو للأمانة انا مكنتش فاهم قصدك فعلاً اصل بعيد عنك عقلي على ادي...
لو عايز اجادل كنت رديت على شوية كلام كتير فوق مالوش لازمة..
انا مجرد قلت اكسب فيك ثواب



> أنا مجبتش سيرة قوانين الفيزياء
> مهو من الطبيعي أنا لو محترمتش جازبية الأرض مثلاااا هموت
> 
> أنا كان كلامي هو رد على كلامك لما أنت قولت حادثة :





> [/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> ...


*

مش فاكر...كان مكتوب في الاقتباس اللي فوقه...




			الكلام واضح كان على آيه وضوح الشمس

ومين (ده) ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عائدة على مين دي يعني بالظبط ؟؟؟
معنى كلامي أن ألفاظك اللي أنت قولتها بتدل على انك بتعمل المتاح اللي في ايدك لانقاذ المريض لكن النتيجة بقى دي بتاعة ربنا ؟؟
فهمت ولا زي كل مرة ؟؟؟ :smile01
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


>




لا زي كل مرة: انا باتكلم في حاجة وانت خدتها في حاجة تانية

انتو بتسألوا احنا لو عارفين ان المريض كده كده مش هيعيش اكتر من شهرين...بننقذه النهااااردة ليه؟

واجابتي انه حتى واحنا متاكدين انه هيموت بكرة مثلاً....بنديله اليوم ده لاننا كبشر عايشين في مجتمع بشري عايزين نقدر قيمة الحياة، عشان الناس تساعدنا كمان لما احنا نحتاج (ده من منظور غير ديني...عشان يقنع الناس كلها)




> *معرفش
> أنا قولتلك اجابتي ضمنياااا قبل كدة
> روح أسأل واحد ملحد وهو يجاوبك
> *​




وانا اسأل ليه؟ انا عندي الإجابة...من نواحي كتيرة...
بس في كلامك مالقيتش اجابتك...معلش تاني اصل فهمي على ادي شويتين بعيد عنك...



> والله ياخي أنا ايماني مبني على عقائد تانية غير دي
> 
> زي عقيدة الصلب والفداء وعقيدة التجسد
> 
> مليش دعوة بايمان غيري



!!! وانا مالي نوع العقائد ايه؟ انت وهم واحد في انكو مؤمنين بحاجات غير مبنية ع العلم...




> *أديك قولت انها نظرية يعني مش مثبتة
> 
> وبعدين النظرية دي صحيحة بالنسبة لقوانين الطبيعة لكن في حاجات كدة زي تحديد ساعة الموت مثلاااا لا تنطبق عليه النظرية دي
> *​


*

ماهو لو حضرتك ركزت في كلامي هتلاقي اني باتكلم عن الموت على انه فيزيا... (انظر اخر البوست)
وبالتالي ينطبق عليه الكلام

دي فلسفة ومفيش حاجة اسمها اثبات اصلاً...
مينفعش تثبت وجود ربنا، ولاتثبت عدم وجوده اساساً!

دي نظرية = محاولة لتفسير الحقائق الموجودة قدامنا...

- مثلاً فيه نظرية بتقول ان المعجزات مابتكسرش قوانين الفيزيا بس مرة تانية بقى...




أنا ضربت مثال ب 30 لتوضيح الفكرة بس مش أكتر
ومش بفتي
متقولنيش كلام مقولتهوش


أنقر للتوسيع...



مانا عارف انه مثال عشان كده قلت هيبقى بيبي صغير...يعني 30 ولا 40 ولا 60...هيطلع بيبي...
ولو مش بتفتي ممكن اطلب دليل علمي على هذا الكلام؟ (انه هيطلع عنده 30 او 40 او 50 زي الرجل الاصلي)



			يعني الانسان صعب نفهمه ومش زي الماكنة لكنه بيخضع للقوانين الفيزيائية

كلام مظبوط
هو أنا قولت كلام غير ده ؟؟!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههه.....انا باقول انه زي المكنة!!! منين جبت اني باقول صعب نفهمه؟*​


----------



## girgis2 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> هههههههههه.....انا باقول انه زي المكنة!!! منين جبت اني باقول صعب نفهمه؟



*هههههههه*

*ذات مومنت*

*طيب والمصحف ما أنا رادد

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> 1- اسميها ايه لو حصلت لي حادثة مثلاً...
> 
> طيب العربية اللي خبطتني دي....جت م الهوا، ولا من ساعة كانت واقفة في اشارة...زي اشارة الابراهيمية مثلاً؟
> فيه حاجات بكل بساطة بتحصل...مش لازم كل حاجة تكون بتحريك إلهي مفاجئ لقصد معين...



*فيه بنت فى صيدلة كانت ماشية على الرصيف طلعلها عربيةعلى الرصيف و البنت بقت مقعدة حاليا بعد ما رجليها اتقطعت .. 
ممكن تقولى تفسير فزيائى للى حصلها هى ليه محصلش لغيرها ؟ اشمعنا هى ؟ هتقولى هى اللى كانت معدية فى الوقت دة .. هقولك مش ذنب انها تمشى على الرصيف .. انا بقول هى عملت ايه عشان يحصل كدة ؟ ايه غلطتها هى فى الحادثة دى ؟
طالما مش غلطتها انا هسميها قدر 

للعلم انا مجيبتش سيرة ربنا فى الكلام خالص ... ارجع اقرا مفهومى للقدر و انت هتفهم انك بترد على حاجة تانية خالص 
*



> اللي عنده 25 سنة طبيعة جسمه كده....حصلت له ازمة قلب مثلاً...اكيد فيه سبب فيزيائي ليها...وواضح انها حالات نادرة بدليل ان كلنا بنستغرب انه مات في السن ده...صح؟



*انت عارف يعنى ايه ازمة قلب ؟؟ يعنى قلبه وقف عن الشغل بدون اى مبرر سكتة قلبية بس .. مالهاش اى تفسيرات فزيائية .. و كونها حالات نادرة لا يمنع وجودها و لو بتتكلم عن قيمة الحياة يبقى عند كل الناس حتى الحالات النادرة منهم .. انا بسميه قدر *



> 2- ليه بنعالج المريض طالما متوقع انه يموت خلال 3 شهور...
> دي مالهاش دعوة بان ممكن يعيش اطول...حتى لو مضمون انه هيعيش 3 شهور بس، برضو بنعالجه...ده لو مات كلينيكياً حتى مش بنحب برضو نشيل من عليه الاجهزة الا لما القلب وكله يقف...
> 
> دي حتى الملحد ممكن يرد عليكو فيها....اننا بنقدر فيمة الحياة فبنحاول ندي كل الناس اطول حياة ممكنة..
> ...



*مع احترامى لكلامك دى مدارس طبية و اللى انت بتقوله مش دايما بيتنفذ .. صدق او لا تصدق اوقات بيبقى فيه عمليات فى حالات معينة مش بنرضى نعملها و نسيب المريض يموت ! الكلام دة مش فى مصر و بس دة فى كل العالم و الاستاذ للى معلمنا كدة كان فى لندن اساسا عشان متقوليش غباء مصريين .. الهدف من اى عملية انك تخلى حياته افضل بالنسبة لل quality of life فلو هيعمل العملية و هتزود على حياته كام شهر بس برضه هيفضل فيه الم لا بنسيبه يموت فى اقل فرصة باقل قدر من الالم و المصاريف لاهله و المرمطة كمان محدش بيحب يموت و يتحط فى تلاجة مستشفى عموما.. فيه دكاترة تانيين يقولو لا هنعمله برضه العملية اهو منها فلوس و اهو منها فرصة ! هو حر دى مدارس طبية و بيستشار فيها اهل المريض بعد ما نقول بكل امانة الفوايد و الاضرار من العملية .. 

الملحد اللى ميفهمش حاجة يقول اللى يقوله لكن اللى بياخد القرار الدكتور المختص و اهل المريض و المريض نفسه .. مالى و مال الملحد انا ؟؟

و مين قال اننا مبنرفعش المريض الميت اكلينيكيا من الاجهزة الا بعد توقف القلب ؟ اوقات كتير احنا اللى بنرفعه بعد مرور مدة زمنية معينة ... بالعكس لو طولنا و سيبناه دة قلة اخلاق من الدكاترة لانهم بيستغلو الموقف المادى لاهل المريض دون وجه حق و على الفاضى ... الا لو دى رغبة الاهل هما حرين !

نسبة 1 % مين قال ؟؟ لا خالص الموضوع انسانى و شخصى بحت قد تصل النسبة ل 60 % قاعدة و 40 % استثناءات ! اهلا بك فى عالم الجسد البشرى *



> لو النهاردة القياسات دي ضعيفة، كمان 100 سنة هتبقى احسن! لو هتبنوا ايمانكم على انه لازم يكون فيه فجوة سودا كده محدش يعرف يجاوبها عشان نحط ربنا فيها، ايمانكم هيقع ببساطة جداً...



*مين جاب سيرة الايمان ؟؟ بالعكس دة المفروض اننا نلاقى رد للكلام دة منطقى عشان الفجوة السودة دى تضر الايمان مش تقويه ... ايه تقوية الايمان فى انى اعرف ان الهى سامح بضررى بمرض ماليش ذنب فيه او موتى موتة شنيعة بسماح منه ؟؟ كلام مش منطقى 

انا مجيبتش سيرة ايمان فى كلامى كله ... انا بتكلم عن واقع و تحليل و تفكير *



> 4- يبقى بقى السؤال المحير....مين اللي بيدير الكون؟ ربنا ام قوانين الفيزيا؟



*الاتنين ... مين اللى حط قوانين الفيزيا ؟؟ قولى زى الملحدين الطبيعة الام و اوجدها الوجود :smile02 .. اللى حط قوانين الفيزيا هو خالقها ربنا .. خرقك لقوانين الطبيعة مسئوليتك تأثير الطبيعة عليك خارج عن ارادتك و بسماح من خالقها .. و اوقات بيبقى تدخل الله واضح زى بمعجزة تقهر الطبيعة و القوانين الفيزيائية .*




> [/B]السؤال المحير ده بقى هتفضل طول عمرك محتار بيه[/B]*
> تعرف ليه
> لأن الاجابة أمامك ومش عايز تقتنع بيها عشان سمعت ملحد قال كدة ؟؟
> 
> ...



*لا يا جرجس مش محير ولا حاجة كل ما فى الموضوع ان فعلا قوانين الطبيعة بتتحكم فينا بشكل كبير جدًا .. ممكن واحد مش بيدخن بس عايش فى ميدنة صناعية او بيشتغل فى المرور و بيتعرض لدخان فيجيله سرطان رئة .. هو مالهوش ذنب لانه مبيدخنش بس البيئة اثرت عليه .. قيس عليها الجاذبية و غيره 

زى المثل اللى قولته لجونى عن قانون حذر التجول .. لو حد طلع بعد الساعة 10 من بيته يقتل .. لو انا حطيت القانون دة و جونى خالف القانون و طلع ؟ الطبيعى انى اطبق القانون .. فجون هيتقتل طبقا للقانون .. إلا لو انا اتدخلت لانى صاحبة القانون و صاحبة الامر و النهى و رفعت عنه حكم الموت دة .. *



> .لكن انا هنا بالمس سؤال حساس هو:
> 
> الانسان مخلوق مانعرفش نفهمه....ولا الجسم الآدمي فعلاً زي المكنة وخاضع لقوانين الفيزيا



*نعرف نفهمه بس بنسبة .. خاضع لقانون الفيزيا و خاضع لقوانين اعلى من الفيزيا مش مفهومة لحد دلوقتى .. 

اهانة كبيرة انك تشبه الانسان بالمكنة .. و الغريبة ان فيه مكن اصلا بيحصله حاجات غريبة
يعنى مثلا الراديو المصرى زمان يبوظ و ميطلعش صوت بدل ما نصلحه نخبطه على ظهره يتكلم :smile01 هل دة منطقى ؟ 
زى فيلم عسل اسود ااما نفخ فى الكاميرا فاشتغلت :smile01 

مستحيل تشبهنا بالمكنة فى كل حاجة .. المكن مبيحسش بالم على طول بيعطل .. لكن احنا عندنا احساس الالم و الفرح و الحزن و فيه تأثيرات نفسية بتأثر على الجسم البشرى بصورة physiological .. عشان كدة مينفعش نقول انها مكنة !*


----------



## Critic (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> ممكن تقولى تفسير فزيائى للى حصلها هى ليه محصلش لغيرها ؟ اشمعنا هى ؟


صدفة تابعة لقوانين الاحتمالات
زى ما تكون ماشى فى الشارع فى امان الله وتلاقى جردل ماية مش نضيفة نزل على دماغك على الصبح دونا عن غيرك , هو ده من ترتيب ربنا يعنى ؟!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان شقاوة تقصد انها بتسميه قدر لكن هى مش قصدها انه ترتيب ربنا لكن صدفة زى ما انت قولت ياكريتك 
انت بتسميه صدفه وهى بتسميه قدر 
المهم اننا نبقا فاهمين ان مش كل حاجة بتحصلى فى الحياة ربنا هو السبب فيها لان فيه قوانين للطبيعة وللطب وللوراثة وللفيزياء انا حاضع ليها زى ما كل البشر خاضعين 
واللى حط القوانيين ديه فى الاساس هو ربنا وهى ماشية اتوماتيكيا حاليا لكن ده لا يمنع ان الله بيتدخل ساعات ويوقف القوانيين ديه انها تمشى على انسان لهدف ما او لقصد معين من ربنا ساعتها 
ومش كل حاجة غلط اعملها يبقا ربنا عايز كده


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رأى القسيس سامح موريس فى الموضوع قولت اجيبه يمكن يفيد 



[YOUTUBE]Bn0AG0ruDFg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> صدفة تابعة لقوانين الاحتمالات
> زى ما تكون ماشى فى الشارع فى امان الله وتلاقى جردل ماية مش نضيفة نزل على دماغك على الصبح دونا عن غيرك , هو ده من ترتيب ربنا يعنى ؟!!!



*هاتلى كلمة ترتيب ربنا فى اى كلام انا قولته و على اساسه انت استنبطت انى بقول القدر ترتيب الهى ! 

ريح روحك عشان مش هتلاقى leasantr*


----------



## girgis2 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

> لكن انا هنا *بالمس سؤال حساس هو:*
> 
> الانسان مخلوق مانعرفش نفهمه....ولا الجسم الآدمي *فعلاً زي المكنة* وخاضع لقوانين الفيزيا


*
حلو السؤال الحساس ده !!!!!!!!
لا طبعاااا ازاي منعرفش نفهمه ؟؟

أكيد زي المكنة وخاضع لكل قوانين الفيزياء 30:*
​


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> حلو السؤال الحساس ده !!!!!!!!
> لا طبعاااا ازاي منعرفش نفهمه ؟؟
> 
> ...



لتاني مرة حاولت اﻻقي حاجة غريبة او تضحك بس فشلت بصراحة...فهاسيبك تضحك لوحدك

(ملحوظة صغيرة: مش الفيزيا بس....البيولوجيا وعلم النفس كمان، والكيميا كمان لأن ليها عﻻقة  بالمود والهرمونات وكده)

(اه بس لو اﻻقي عنده رد اكتر من شوية ضحك يا ربي....)


----------



## Critic (30 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عايز افهم ليه الحوار فيه تهكم يا اخ جرجس ؟ لو انت مختلف مع الاخ جونى ومش مقتنع بتفكيره ده مش معناها انك تسخر منه او تتريق على كلامه , صوابعك مش زى بعضها
اتمنى يكون فيه مزيد من الاحترام المتبادل للأراء المطروحة , وشكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*أتمنى الحوار يرجع لمساره ويكون على مستوى لائق بالمنتدى من جميع الاطراف فاختلاف وجهات النظر لا يمنع الحفاظ على مساحه من الاحترام المتبادل والمحبه المسيحيه
وفى النهايه اتمنى الا يُزيل الموضوع بكلمة يُغلق ..
سلام ونعمه للجميع*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت بجد الموضوع يرجع لشكل الحوار الراقى وبلاش حد يتريق على حد ولا يسخر منه مهما كان مختلف معا فى الرأى 
فى النهاية كل واحد حر فى رأيه مهما كان رأيه ايه طالما مش بيضر حد بيه 
واتمنى فعلا الموضوع ميتقفلش زى مواضيع كتيرة بتتقفل بسبب الخناقات اللى بالشكل ده


----------



## girgis2 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا عايز افهم ليه الحوار فيه تهكم يا اخ جرجس ؟ لو انت مختلف مع الاخ جونى ومش مقتنع بتفكيره ده مش معناها انك تسخر منه او تتريق على كلامه , صوابعك مش زى بعضها
> اتمنى يكون فيه مزيد من الاحترام المتبادل للأراء المطروحة , وشكرا



* مش أنا اللي بدأت وقللت من الاحترام المتبادل ده يا أخ كريتيك
سلام

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 ديسمبر 2012)

القدر موجود والدليل عليه
انت لا تعرف ماذا يحدث لك غدا تعيش تموت تكسب تخسر
ان تصدمك سيارة هذا هو قدر ان تربح مبلغ من المال هذا قدر
ان تمرض  هذا قدر لا دخل لك فيه
ان تشفى من المرض هذا قدر رغم ذهابك للطبيب واخذك للدواء
واكثير من الامثلة


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

(nevermind)


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

الموضوع ده مجنني واحتارت فيه سنين ولساتني كده
الواحد يخليه ف حالو ومش يحاول يعرف حاجات دماغو مش يستوعبها  عشان مش يضيع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يناير 2013)

القضاء هو علم الله الازلي بحدوث الامور
القدر هو وقوع علم الله .. 

والله اعلم .. كانت معكم المفتيه هيوف خخخخخ


----------



## Obadiah (13 يوليو 2018)

القضاء والقدر ... بدعة حذر الرسل من الاعتقاد فيها والارتكان عليها




قال الرسول اكليمنضس الروماني تلميذ بطرس الرسول في مدركاته




(( أخبروني ، كيف يدين الله بالحق كل أحد حسب أعماله ، إن كان البشر ليس في قدرتهم أن يفعلوا شيئاً ؟!! ، لو أخذنا بهذا الرأي القائل بالقضاء والقدر لاقتلعنا كل شيء من جذوره ، وحٌسب باطلاً أن نطلب إتباع الصلاح ، بل وباطلاً يحكم قضاة هذا العالم بالقوانين ويدينون الذين يخطئون ، ماداموا ليس في قدرتهم ألا يخطئوا ، وتصير قوانين الأمم الموضوعة لمعاقبة الأعمال الشريرة باطلة )) المدركات 3 : 22 .




ويؤكد علي قوله في موضع آخر قائلاً




(( للعقل الحرية أن يوجه حكمه إلي أي جانب يريده ، وأن يختار الطريق الذي يوده ، فمن الواضح أن للإنسان حرية الأختيار )) المدركات 5 :6


----------

